# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Беговелы

## Домик в деревне

Озаботилась вопросом транспорта. Сын смотрит с большим интересом на проезжающих мимо детей на велосипедах. Возник вопрос.

Был ли у вас беговел и настолько ли он легко осваивается, как везде пишут.

В принципе я уже решилась купить, нам мама мужа обещала подарить любую модель. Я поизучала модели  и выбрала вот такой. 
http://www.hotopp-24.de/kinderfahrze...r-1-l/a-40011/
Магазин шлет в Россию, вычитает ват 19%, ну и ежели кому надо, можем поделить доставку. Максимум 4 человека.

----------


## kazangi

Я конечно все понимаю, он красивый и все они красивые и все такое, но что мешает купить сразу нормальный велик и тупо скрутить с него педали?, а потом как навык равновесия появится, уже к привычному "коню" обратно прикрутить?

----------


## kiara

Я еще прошлым летом выбирала беговел, выбрала деревянный, вот типа таких http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalogu...kua_likeabike/ но тогда он нам оказался рановат - там длина ножки ребенка должна быть не менее ***см -  у нас было меньше.К этому лето все таки хочу.
Насчет "скрутить педали" - не думала)))))) Честно - выбирала исключительно деревянные модели, а таких великов нет.
Почему деревянный - они легче, при падении, которые обязательно будут, ребенка не накроет грудой металла, он не поцарапается о всякие шурежки, не измажется гадким маслом. Простой велик имеет столько "лишних" деталей,в смысле для малыша. Поэтому, мне большим вариантом для первого коня нравится именно деревянный беговел.

----------


## kazangi

да, про деревянный согласна, я в металлическом смысла не вижу

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну хотя бы то, что качественный деревянный стоит гораздо дороже хорошего алюминиевого. По весу они примерно одинаковые. Есть деревянные дешевые, по отзывам сразу разваливаются, несколько сезонов не выдерживают.
Насколько я понимаю, просто открутить колеса можно, но велики двухколесные по весу тяжеленные, много лишних деталей, и ростовка у них не на двухлетнего малыша рассчитана, т.е. ноги до пола не будут доставать при езде.
Еще важно, чтобы колеса были не пластиковыми, а резиновыми, т.к. пластик быстро ломается. 
Ну и беговел он не на один сезон, только к 5ти годам переходят на двухколесный дети после беговела. Поэтому хочется, чтобы вещь послужила долго.

----------


## kazangi

http://begovelik.ru/begovelik-i-velosiped-v-odnom.html

----------


## yakudza

Оооо! я таких и не встречала! Это вообще что? и как? Типо самоката? Разбегаться, а потом садиться на сиденье и ехать держать равновесие?
Это в 2,5 года???
не, я серьезно в шоке!

Я пока на трехколесный велик рассчитываю, а потом можно самокат....

по-ходу отстала совсем((

----------


## kazangi

не, на нем как на велосипеде сидят, только вместо кручения педалей ногами от земли отталкиваются. Ребенок учится держать равновесие и при этом в любой момент может поставить ноги на землю и поэтому не боится. С такого велика легко пересаживаются на обычный педальный.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> http://begovelik.ru/begovelik-i-velosiped-v-odnom.html


Нуууу, тут цена-то зашкаливает совсем. За эти деньги можно купить два крутых беговела и два средненьких велика с педалями. Так что не. 

По опыту имения дела с трансформерами и прочими комбинаторными предметами в голову лезут мысли, что оно не надо. Коляски трансформеры всегда хуже отдельно люльки и прогулки. Кухонные комбайны хуже отдельно мясорубки и овощерезки.

----------


## kiara

Домик-не решились купить беговел?
Мы прям вот очень хотим, но у нас в сети - от 7т.р и выше, а с иностранными сайтами я сама - не дружу)))) Может объединимся? Мы опробовали беговел - Ку оценил, правда, железный, я все ж хочу дерево...Хотя - если цена будет хорошей, то можно и металл.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы купили в магазе, на который я вверху ссылку давала. Ехал из-за границы аж 2 месяца. По цене там 3500 получилось где-то. Puky с резиновыми колесами. Клевый так на вид-то, с тормозом.
Привез муж только вчера. Сегодня катались. Пока Дамир не заценил, но я думаю, что все впереди, потихоньку ногами перебирает.
офф. а вообще я теперь буду опасаться заказывать с зарубежных сайтов на поделить доставку или за кого-то =((. айхерб пока не отвечает на мои претензии=( буду еще писать и, возможно, даже придется через банк отзывать платеж, но это достаточно заморочно.

----------


## yakudza

удачи в покорении беговелика!

----------


## kiara

С приобретением вас, Олесь! Вернее Димирку))
Охо-хо, айхерб нам подсуропил(((( Может все-таки ответят, жалко больше заказ, нежели деньги, но думаю, что 3 месяца вряд ли оно может добираться...Самое жалкое, что поискать нельзя(((

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, вот хочу рассказать.. Купили мы тот самый беговелик по первой ссылке, кот. я давала. Сначала, я думала, ну все, не будет кататься, он даже пару шагов на нем не делал, на прогулки брать не горел особо, и вот за 5-6 прогулок, потихоньку научился, даже не заметила, как это произошло. Надо сказать, я с ним не особо много  гуляю, в основном папа. Но взаимопонимание с беговелом установлено! Очень довольны и качеством и тем, что ребенок разбегается, отталкивается, обе ноги в воздухе, старается рулем управлять, даже с тормозом пытается подружиться, пока, правда, в основном не тормозит, но уже пытается и его освоить. Очень довольна. Прям вот очеень!
реальное фото транспорта!IMG_0247..JPG

----------


## kazangi

так много беговеликов на английском Е-бее, что я тоже захотела)) и цены приятные

----------


## kiara

И как купить?))) Я профан полный там...Если кто б взял это на себя-с удовольствием присоседилась бы! И даже с

----------


## kazangi

я через Рену хочу...

----------


## Домик в деревне

попалась акция по купоном на беговелики.
очень бюджетно получится.
http://bigbuzzy.ru/catalog/runbike-1...tent=runbike-1

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://begovelogonka.livejournal.com/
повеселило!!!

----------


## Веснушка

а сколько по цене получается? есть еще такая фишка http://cyber-kid.ru/model/15372

----------


## Ёжик

> Озаботилась вопросом транспорта. Сын смотрит с большим интересом на проезжающих мимо детей на велосипедах. Возник вопрос.
> 
> Был ли у вас беговел и настолько ли он легко осваивается, как везде пишут.
> 
> В принципе я уже решилась купить, нам мама мужа обещала подарить любую модель. Я поизучала модели  и выбрала вот такой. 
> http://www.hotopp-24.de/kinderfahrze...r-1-l/a-40011/
> Магазин шлет в Россию, вычитает ват 19%, ну и ежели кому надо, можем поделить доставку. Максимум 4 человека.


 Вот я как раз по поводу такого и думаю) Олеся, вас я, так понимаю, все утроило в принципе? И доставка и сам беговел?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Свет, да, мы очень довольны моделью, ценой, качеством, только магаз как-то долго высылал и ехало оно месяца полтора, а то и два. и не помню, вычли ли ват, надо у мужа спросить.
и мы в итоге взяли не такой, как по ссылке, а с тормозом аналогичный. Вот не знаю, не могу сказать, что сын им активно пользуется. Может, и без него можно было бы взять =)

----------


## Ёжик

Отлично, тогда мы тоже закажем, нам, думаю, тормоз вообще еще не актуален будет)

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, никто не продает беговел? Или возьмем в аренду)))

----------

